

The Truth about SOPA - Opinion piece by Rep. Lamar Smith - noctrine
http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/01/19/truth-about-sopa

======
omgsean
I wonder how much he got paid to write that.

------
pwg
Clueless.......

